# Un magrebí de 23 años viola a una niña de 11 años en Zaragoza



## ahondador (11 Ago 2022)

Imaginaros que esto lo hiciera un votante de derechas: Todos los mierdos abririan telediarreos con "Execrable crimen a una menor de 11 años"
No llegan personas, llegan hienas
*****************************************


Una niña de 11 años ha sido violada en el portal de su casa en Zaragoza por Hassan, un magrebí de 23 años. Nadie de Igualdad, ni del PSOE, ni del feminismo, ninguna periodista hiperactiva en redes o en medios está diciendo nada. #TodasSonViolaciones Ayuda a divulgarlo por favor.












Un joven ingresa en prisión por agredir sexualmente a una niña de 11 años en Las Delicias


Los hechos se produjeron este sábado en la calle Inglaterra y la Policía detuvo al sospechoso tras la denuncia de los padres.




www.heraldo.es


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Ago 2022)

En EL PORTAL DE SU CASA. Y otras han sido violadas incluso colándose el tío dentro de su casa. 

Con esta gentuza nadie está seguro en ninguna parte.


----------



## Visilleras (11 Ago 2022)

Hay que deportar a toda esa chusma criminal


----------



## cuasi-pepito (11 Ago 2022)

Dos liadas seguidas en Zaragoza con moros...


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (11 Ago 2022)

Despues os extrañais que el chino tirara puñaladas a matar.
De chico me dieron la lección,
que de la carcel se sale,
pero del cementerio no.


----------



## jorobachov (11 Ago 2022)

Todo esto viene bien para justificar el Jenaro


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (11 Ago 2022)

Pero y lo de la espada de Bolívar y la guerra del malvado Putin qué! Eh!

A ver si atendemos a lo realmente importante, fachuzos xilófonos.


----------



## Focus in (11 Ago 2022)

solo queria pagarla la pension, pero se resistio


----------



## CANCERVERO (11 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Imaginaros que esto lo hiciera un votante de derechas: Todos los mierdos abririan telediarreos con "Execrable crimen a una menor de 11 años"
> No llegan personas, llegan hienas
> *****************************************
> 
> ...



¿Cuanto me podria costar ponerle precio a l cuello de est hijo de puta?
Y el del ¿Juwz? que lo ponga en libertad con cagos? Y...¿ El de la fiscal?..... Y del ministro que quiere vaciar las cárceles?.... Necesito presupuestos,


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (11 Ago 2022)

Nos queremos vivas


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (11 Ago 2022)

Ni media feminista en la calle, ni pegada de carteles, ni un minuto de silencio, ni día libre, ni un mensaje del ministerio de igualdad. Cero. Nada.

Tócate los cojones. ¿Y por qué?

@Solidario García 
@xicomalo 
@Paddy McAloon


----------



## Albertojosua (11 Ago 2022)

Aquí, faltan detalles de la operación.


----------



## paralogia (11 Ago 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Ni media feminista en la calle, ni pegada de carteles, ni un minuto de silencio, ni día libre, ni un mensaje del ministerio de igualdad. Cero. Nada.
> 
> Tócate los cojones. ¿Y por qué?



Porque este es joven ,se puede rehabilitar y en unos años podrá empezar a pagar las pensiones


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (11 Ago 2022)

niña dices?? pero si ya se la folló toda la clase


----------



## Rojelio Medio (11 Ago 2022)

Es el progreso, asi que callaos, putas fascistas. La edad es un constructo social, putos cavernícolas de ultra derecha.


----------



## horik (11 Ago 2022)

No hagáis nada, que luego os llaman racistas y eso es peor.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (11 Ago 2022)

Vienen los mejores .pobre niña .siento que te toque vivir en un país donde la mayoría son subnormales hijos de perra que les pida explicaciones a sus padres y familiares si son de los de papeleta y urnas.


----------



## elmastonto (11 Ago 2022)

CANCERVERO dijo:


> ¿Cuanto me podria costar ponerle precio a l cuello de est hijo de puta?
> Y el del ¿Juwz? que lo ponga en libertad con cagos? Y...¿ El de la fiscal?..... Y del ministro que quiere vaciar las cárceles?.... Necesito presupuestos,



No es el moromierda contra quien deberíais dirigir vuestra ira. ¿Qué vale la vida de un moromierda? Nada. Vas a joder la tuya por la de una cucaracha, que hay millones y nadie se va a lamentar por su ausencia. Si alguien libera animales salvajes peligrosos en la via pública, y un tigre mata de un zarpazo a tu hija, ¿a quién preferirías degollar primero si tuvieras elección? ¿al tigre, que no es más que un animal, o al que lo soltó, cuya vida quizá tenga más valor? Lo ideal es ejecutar a ambos, pero a uno con mucha más prioridad que al resto. Los animales salvajes van a seguir haciendo cosas propias de animales salvajes. Pero quizá cuando se degollen unos pocos de quienes los sueltan por la calle, se lo vayan pensando cada vez más la próxima vez antes de soltarlos.


----------



## Culozilla (11 Ago 2022)

Hay víctimas de primera y de segunda. Eso es lo que me repugna de la MonterE. Si al menos fuera coherente y se hiciera eco de TODAS las agresiones sexuales pensaría que realmente se toma en serio la protección de las mujeres. Pero cuando la hija de perra es selectiva, me queda claro que es todo una puta mentira.

No tengo hijas, pero me pondría MUY nervioso saber que los putos musulmanes van violando a niñas.


----------



## 917 (11 Ago 2022)

¿Alguna fuente fiable?


----------



## Gorrión (11 Ago 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Ni media feminista en la calle, ni pegada de carteles, ni un minuto de silencio, ni día libre, ni un mensaje del ministerio de igualdad. Cero. Nada.
> 
> Tócate los cojones. ¿Y por qué?
> 
> ...



Esas no salen si los jefes no sueltan los billetes.


----------



## Progretón (11 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Hay que deportar a toda esa chusma criminal



¿Y que va a hacer todo el personal onejetero que vive de gestionar sus paguitas y de defender sus derechos? ¿Van a renunciar los empresaurios al dumping laboral que propicia la inmigración?

No se trata de deportar a esa chusma, sino de ir a por los traidores que les abren las puertas de par en par.


----------



## NIKK (11 Ago 2022)

Porque son unos mierdas y unos hijos de puta ocultando el origen de los agresores; y unos cobardes. Los medios de desinformación están comprados por el gobierno con subvenciones; ¿nadie recuerda la millonada que dió el gobierno a los medios después de la pandemia? medios de desinformación y sindicatos de clase son la misma mierda comprada por el gobierno.


----------



## Baubens2 (11 Ago 2022)

Van a faltar farolas


----------



## NIKK (11 Ago 2022)

¿Alguien podría explicar porqué el 95 % de las violaciones y agresiones sexuales y asesinatos de mujeres son producidas por extranjeros cuando los extranjeros son el 10% de la población? pues eso, unos mierdas y unos hijos de puta y hacen leyes discriminatorias para los hombres en general. Criminalizan al hombre en general cuando saben perfectamente que el problema ha sido la entrada masiva de inmigrantes de otras culturas que no se han adaptado a nuestra forma de vida y sociedad y copmo saben que ellos son los responsables de ello no lo admitirán jamás; son unos hijos de puta.


----------



## NIKK (11 Ago 2022)

VOX no tiene la valentía de denunciar esto, porque es la misma mierda pero con otros colores.


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Ago 2022)

@moromierda


----------



## EnergiaLibre (11 Ago 2022)

tienen orden de hacer todo el mal posible, no hay otra explicación


----------



## NIKK (11 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> ¿Alguna fuente fiable?



¿Eres moro o follanegros?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (11 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Imaginaros que esto lo hiciera un votante de derechas: Todos los mierdos abririan telediarreos con "Execrable crimen a una menor de 11 años"
> No llegan personas, llegan hienas
> *****************************************
> 
> ...



Castigo:


----------



## NIKK (11 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> ¿Alguna fuente fiable?



Te cito otra vez, desgraciado, el gobierno no da datos sobre las violaciones si son producidas por extranjeros pero algunos medios si lo dicen y es la única fuente; no hay registros por parte del gobierno.


----------



## Max Kraven (11 Ago 2022)

Cuchillo y pala, es lo que se le debe aplicar a todos los violadores, sus putas madres.


----------



## PedrelGuape (11 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> niña dices?? pero si ya se la folló toda la clase



Y por eso eres un cornudo calvo de mierda, por la educación que te ha dado tu puta madre.

Ya ayer te iba a responder como mereces a esto pero se me pasó.







Lástima no pasar por el pasillo en ese momento, que te quito los dientes y vas a poner la queja con los ojos, payaso.


----------



## ueee3 (11 Ago 2022)

En el portal de su casa. Joder.

Yo soy el padre, y me pilla con un bastón en la mano (digo justo este "artilugio" porque ando hablando en otro hilo de él), y no le dejo ni un hueso sin romper.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (11 Ago 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Castigo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1153295



Yo lo llamo, "El arte con cunetas", capítulo XIV, te voy a empalar cual gusano de pescar.


----------



## Invasor (11 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Hay que deportar a toda esa chusma criminal



Deportar?

Sí tuviera un poder absoluto iba a faltar cuerda


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (11 Ago 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Yo lo llamo, "El arte con cunetas", capítulo XIV, te voy a empalar cual gusano de pescar.



Lo ensartas en un palo y luego se lo das de comer a los marranos.


----------



## moromierda (11 Ago 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> @moromierda



Matarlo é pouco, amego.


----------



## Charo afgana (11 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> ¿Alguna fuente fiable?



Lol, lo de estos rojos es de tarados,

una pregunta seria...

cual es el fin de blanquear o defender a esa gentuza?


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (11 Ago 2022)

Me la suda, que pregunte a los padres.


----------



## nraheston (11 Ago 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Ni media feminista en la calle, ni pegada de carteles, ni un minuto de silencio, ni día libre, ni un mensaje del ministerio de igualdad. Cero. Nada.
> 
> Tócate los cojones. ¿Y por qué?
> 
> ...



Porque no importa lo que se hace, importa quien lo hace


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Ago 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Ni media feminista en la calle, ni pegada de carteles, ni un minuto de silencio, ni día libre, ni un mensaje del ministerio de igualdad. Cero. Nada.
> 
> Tócate los cojones. ¿Y por qué?
> 
> ...



Vaya montón de excrementos citados a la vez...


----------



## 917 (11 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Lol, lo de estos rojos es de tarados,
> 
> una pregunta seria...
> 
> cual es el fin de blanquear o defender a esa gentuza?



Yo no blanqueo ni defiendo a nadie.
Quiero una fuente fiable, sencillamente.


----------



## 917 (11 Ago 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Te cito otra vez, desgraciado, el gobierno no da datos sobre las violaciones si son producidas por extranjeros pero algunos medios si lo dicen y es la única fuente; no hay registros por parte del gobierno.



Solo quiero un periódico fiable que lo diga.
Simplemente que denuncie tal violacion y sus circunstancias.


----------



## 917 (11 Ago 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> ¿Eres moro o follanegros?



Soy un hombre libre que opina libremente en un foro libre.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (11 Ago 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> ¿Eres moro o follanegros?



Es sociata y funcionata


----------



## RayoSombrio (11 Ago 2022)

Fuera yo el padre y esa basura estaba en el cementerio


----------



## Marjalero (11 Ago 2022)

En una sociedad sana esto generaría una indignación social seguido de un deseo de justicia. Ya no somos una sociedad sana pues noticias cómo esta pasan desapercibidas, intentan taparlas o que se ha le poco de ellas y tampoco existe ya un deseo de intentar curar esa herida impartiendo justicia,es un salvese quien pueda. No hay sociedad ni justicia.
Quieren enfrentarnos y con este tipo de gente solo hay un idioma,la violencia. Andar despiertos ahí fuera y prepararos para proteger a los vuestros.
El que quiera entender que entienda.


----------



## RayoSombrio (11 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Hay víctimas de primera y de segunda. Eso es lo que me repugna de la MonterE. Si al menos fuera coherente y se hiciera eco de TODAS las agresiones sexuales pensaría que realmente se toma en serio la protección de las mujeres. Pero cuando la hija de perra es selectiva, me queda claro que es todo una puta mentira.
> 
> No tengo hijas, pero me pondría MUY nervioso saber que los putos musulmanes van violando a niñas.



Es una puta farsa, pero como estas noticias las ocultan, la peña no se entera.


----------



## Nicors (11 Ago 2022)

Si es morito no hay delito, que sigan las violaciones, robos, asesinatos y quema de bosques.


----------



## RayoSombrio (11 Ago 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> tienen orden de hacer todo el mal posible, no hay otra explicación



Estoy convencido de que les alientan a ello en las mezquitas.


----------



## Azote87 (11 Ago 2022)

Violadores = muerte,pero antes darle con un cutter las bolas


----------



## Marco Porcio (11 Ago 2022)

Buen par de noticias hoy de Zaragoza, un marron que echa amoniaco a una embarazada y acuchilla al marido y otro que viola a una niña de 11 años. Bonita ciudad. Seguid preocupándoos por problemas nimios.


----------



## 917 (11 Ago 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Es sociata y funcionata



Te jodes si te molesta.


----------



## greendoormas (11 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Hay que deportar a toda esa chusma criminal



Deportar?...si es mi hija, iba a su país sin huevos...y sin polla....


----------



## DVD1975 (11 Ago 2022)

Le mato o le cortó los huevos.


----------



## UpSpain (11 Ago 2022)

Dios mío...le arrancaría las tripas y se las hacía tragar...a los que permiten que ocurra eso claro y que encima ocultan. 

Al moro lo metía en una jaula y lo castrada que es lo que se hace con los animales carroñeros como chavales o hienas.

Y todo esto con nuestros impuestos...


----------



## nraheston (11 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Lol, lo de estos rojos es de tarados,
> 
> una pregunta seria...
> 
> cual es el fin de blanquear o defender a esa gentuza?



Lo explicó Bat Ye'or en su libro de Eurabia. Los árabes del Golfo nos suministran petróleo y nos compran deuda y productos europeos mientras nosotros dejamos que se expanda el islam en nuestro continente








Eurabia : the Euro-Arab axis : Bat Yeʾor : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Includes bibliographical references and index



archive.org








__





EL ANTIJUDAÍSMO EURO-ÁRABE por BAT-YEOR.


"El mayor grupo de autores de actividades antijudías parece ser el de europeos jóvenes blancos y marginados", rezaba un resumen del Centro d...




israel-hebreos.blogspot.com





Aprovecho para dejar esto de Ayuso:








Ayuso defiende la inmigración ilegal masiva y decide confrontar con VOX en la recta final de las elecciones de Madrid


La gobernadora madrileña Isabel Díaz Ayuso ha decidido confrontar con VOX para defender las políticas globalistas que benefician la inmigración ilegal y promueven el Estado de Bienestar para los refugiados.




derechadiario.com.ar


----------



## undescontrol (11 Ago 2022)

Que asco todo esto que está pasando en nuestro país y nadie le está dando bombo.
Llegará un día que todas estas mierdas que se hacen llamar feministas y demás llorarán por todo lo que están dejando entrar.


----------



## 917 (11 Ago 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Lo explicó Bat Ye'or en su libro de Eurabia. Los árabes del Golfo nos suministran petróleo y nos compran deuda y productos europeos mientras nosotros dejamos que se expanda el islam en nuestro continente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi no me relaciones con Dictaduras Teocráticas.
En todo caso, al Rey Emérito, que es muy rojo como todo el mundo sabe.


----------



## ahondador (11 Ago 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Castigo:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1153295



Poco parece


----------



## RayoSombrio (11 Ago 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Lo explicó Bat Ye'or en su libro de Eurabia. Los árabes del Golfo nos suministran petróleo y nos compran deuda y productos europeos mientras nosotros dejamos que se expanda el islam en nuestro continente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues vamos a pagar muy cara la broma. No se dan cuenta los políticos de lo que se está gestando? Piensan salir por patas cuando esto caiga o se quedarán y vestirán la chilaba?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (11 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Poco parece



Soy magnanimo...
Una muerte dulce y que no vaya a su paraiso... A joderse..se queda sin sus 70 cabras virgenes.


----------



## nraheston (11 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> A mi no me relaciones con Dictaduras Teocráticas.
> En todo caso, al Rey Emérito, que es muy rojo como todo el mundo sabe.



Yo estoy en contra del emérito, y soy consciente de que esta historia empezó con Aznar.








Los 'irregulares' de Aznar


Cuatro reformas legislativas no han conseguido frenar el continuo incremento de inmigrantes 'sin papeles', que ya alcanzan la cifra de 853.000




elpais.com




Sí, sé que Zapatero deportó más ilegales que Aznar.








El Gobierno de Zapatero repatrió un 43% más de inmigrantes que el Gobierno de Aznar


A lo largo de la anterior legislatura, el Gobierno socialista de José Luis Rodriguez Zapatero ha repatriado un 43% más de inmigrantes que el Gobierno de José María Aznar. Aún así, quedan en España más de 500.000 inmigrantes de forma irregular.



ecodiario.eleconomista.es




Y que se tragó litros de semen de Mohamed VI, igual que Perro Sánchez 20 años después.








Aznar, convencido del compromiso de Mohamed VI contra la inmigración ilegal


El presidente del Gobierno español, José María Aznar, se ha reunido en Marraquech con el Rey de Marruecos, Mohamed VI. La delegación española regresa de Marruecos tras la firma de un importante convenio económico por valor de 390 millones de euros, con la satisfacción de la reciente puesta en...




www.libertaddigital.com













La Sombra de Aznar


COMPARACIÓN DE LOS MODELOS DE SEGURIDAD CIUDADANA DEL PARTIDO POPULAR Y EL PARTIDO SOCIALISTA. Modelos de Seguridad CIFRA...




lasombradeaznar.blogspot.com





Y que incluso Jordi Pujol y Marta Ferrusola veían como excesiva la cantidad de seres de luz importados por la administración Aznar durante su mayoría absoluta.








Pujol pide a Aznar que limite la entrada de inmigrantes en Cataluña


Sin importarle las críticas que recibe de los partidos de la izquierda parlamentaria, Jordi Pujol volvió a referirse ayer a la inmigración como «un hecho problemático» que puede afectar negativamente a la identidad catalana y que comporta riesgos de carácter laboral, religioso «o simplemente de...



www.abc.es




Y la puñalada trapera de Rajoy a los españoles humildes:








El ministro Rajoy ordenó empadronar a los irregulares


La resolución de julio de 1997 sobre inmigrantes sigue hoy vigente




elpais.com


----------



## espada de madera (11 Ago 2022)

PedrelGuape dijo:


> Y por eso eres un cornudo calvo de mierda, por la educación que te ha dado tu puta madre.
> 
> Ya ayer te iba a responder como mereces a esto pero se me pasó.
> 
> ...



Si tiene que cambiar las toallas igual, no las tiene que lavar ella y le va a costar el mismo trabajo, no se qué hostias tenéis que hablar ninguno de los tres. A ver quién de los tres es más gilipollas, la fregona protestona tocahuevos ofendida que trabaja de limpiadora y se cree Eleanor Roosvelt o el calvo cornudo que va a elevar una queja para poner en evidencia lo cerdo y lo subnormal que es.

Pues todavía llegas tú a pelearte con él, a montar otro pollo, a liar la de Dios y a no dejar descansar a nadie, pero no sois subnormales ninguno. Solo falta que vengan a tocar los cojones también los caballeros de la mierda cojones para no dejar vivir a nadie, me cago en Dios.


----------



## Paco_Iglesias (11 Ago 2022)

Y a quienes han votado los SARA-GOZAMOS? Pues eso, que lo disfruten.


----------



## Sardónica (11 Ago 2022)

Pues sí que son solidarios los padres españoles. Ni una manifestación frente al Congreso.
Menores y no menores rotas y silenciadas


----------



## nraheston (11 Ago 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Pues vamos a pagar muy cara la broma. No se dan cuenta los políticos de lo que se está gestando? Piensan salir por patas cuando esto caiga o se quedarán y vestirán la chilaba?



Ellos viven en urbanizaciones de lujo con seguridad privada, como no necesitan protegerse a sí mismos, no sienten empatía por la gente que necesita defenderse de delincuentes, incluso en su propia casa.








Iglesias, Rajoy, Sánchez y Rivera: ¿Dónde viven los políticos?


La vida doméstica de Pablo Iglesias ha sido noticiosa desde su irrupción en la vida política. Presumía entonces de residir en una vivienda humilde de 60




www.elindependiente.com









José María Aznar se compró una casa en Monte Alina por 1.8 millones de euros | Teinteresa







www.teinteresa.es





Tienen muchas ventajas y se pueden comprar sus inmuebles en los sitios más exclusivos de Madrid, viviendo como y con multimillonarios.


----------



## Juan Niebla (11 Ago 2022)




----------



## ahondador (11 Ago 2022)

Paco_Iglesias dijo:


> Y a quienes han votado los SARA-GOZAMOS? Pues eso, que lo disfruten.




Es que eso es lo malo, que no lo disfrutan "TODOS" los zaragozanos, sino que ese crimen se lo traga la niña y su familia y es para toda la vida el mundo de horror que el hijo de p. magrebita les ha montado


----------



## ahondador (11 Ago 2022)

Juan Niebla dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1153345




Los moros vienen de Abraham, por el hijo bastardo Ismael que tuvo con la esclava Agar. Eso ya da cuenta suficientemente del origen


----------



## nraheston (11 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Los moros vienen de Abraham, por el hijo bastardo Ismael que tuvo con la esclava Agar. Eso ya da cuenta suficientemente del origen



Aún así, hay judíos mizrahies, que genéticamente son similares a los árabes (moros solo atañe a Mauritania y Magreb).

Y casi todos los árabes del continente americano son cristianos, que precisamente tienen ancestros que huyeron de lo mismo que comentamos en este foro, la (anti)cultura islámica


----------



## Atotrapo (11 Ago 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Lo explicó Bat Ye'or en su libro de Eurabia. Los árabes del Golfo nos suministran petróleo y nos compran deuda y productos europeos mientras nosotros dejamos que se expanda el islam en nuestro continente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buena aportación, miraré si está en español.

Pero está claro que el objetivo final es la destrucción de la cultura occidental, no se si llegaremos a ver unas cruzadas 2.0 o algo del estilo o tendremos un reino de taifas con legislación estricta de estos países.


----------



## Araco (11 Ago 2022)

Es curioso la verdad, hasta en la antigüedad los romanos acabaron con la monarquía por la violación de Lucrecia, y todavía los racistas blancos tienen esa idea en la mente de la violación como algo horrible, sino para ser sinceros esta noticia nos importaría una mierda, como pasa en la mayoría del mundo. Ahora sin embargo en la sociedad feminista resulta que esto pasa y da igual, como cuando Mahoma violaba y dicen que es un ejemplo a seguir. Todo correcto, él se trincó a una de 9 años y este a una de 11, la marronización es así hasta que no caigamos en la barbarie nosotros mismos no veremos si los blancos sobrevivirán.


----------



## 917 (11 Ago 2022)

Y una mierda.
Ninguna costumbre bárbara prevalece frente a la Ley en una Democracia.


----------



## Tierra Azul (11 Ago 2022)

11? deje de leer


----------



## Cipotecon (11 Ago 2022)

en suecia siempre violan a las mismas, supongo que a las que esten mas buenas


----------



## nraheston (11 Ago 2022)

Atotrapo dijo:


> Buena aportación, miraré si está en español.
> 
> Pero está claro que el objetivo final es la destrucción de la cultura occidental, no se si llegaremos a ver unas cruzadas 2.0 o algo del estilo o tendremos un reino de taifas con legislación estricta de estos países.



Creo que solo está en inglés y francés, puedes leer un resumen aquí, aunque te tendrás que registrar y solo tienes 30 días de prueba gratis si vas al sitio web


----------



## ahondador (11 Ago 2022)

No sé Rick, pero ya te dije que si lo que llegaba en patera era un ejército de delincuentes VARONES todos el asunto venía descompensado. Luego no digas que te doy la tabarra


----------



## Ramón confianza (11 Ago 2022)

El padre debe tomarse la justicia por su mano y reventar al moro para mandar un mensaje a la sociedad


----------



## ahondador (11 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Y una mierda.
> Ninguna costumbre bárbara prevalece frente a la Ley en una Democracia.




¿ Lo dice vd. en serio ? ¿ Conoce vd. que hay delincuentes multi-multi-reincidentes, con más de 200 antecedentes a sus espaldas que en la detencion 201 el juez ordena su inmediata liberacion ? ¿ Es vd. de Marte ?


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (11 Ago 2022)

es un caso aislado


----------



## Antiglobalismo (11 Ago 2022)

Los mass mierda mantienen silencio sepulcral no vaya a ser que animemos los discursos del odio. Que hdp.


----------



## Palpatine (11 Ago 2022)

El pan nuestro de cada dia


----------



## ahondador (11 Ago 2022)

Antiglobalismo dijo:


> Los mass mierda mantienen silencio sepulcral no vaya a ser que animemos los discursos del odio. Que hdp.




Los discursos de odio sólo están permitidos contra los hombres heterosexuales españoles, contra los dueños de negocios que no apagan escaparates, contra los empresarios, contra los conductores...


----------



## Antiglobalismo (11 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Los discursos de odio sólo están permitidos contra los hombres heterosexuales españoles, contra los dueños de negocios que no apagan escaparates, contra los empresarios, contra los conductores...



Y contra los negacionistas del PSOE, es decir si les llevas la contraria.


----------



## siroco (11 Ago 2022)

los beneficios de la inmigración superan los riesgos.

¿y cuáles son los beneficios?

pues no sé, pregunta a todos los mierdas hijos de la gran puta que están a favor de la inmigración, de cualquier tipo de inmigración, me da igual si es el Sanchez o el Abascal, porque yo no tengo ni idea de para qué cojones hemos dejado entrar a absolutamente nadie.


----------



## .Kaikus (11 Ago 2022)

Albertojosua dijo:


> Aquí, faltan detalles de la operación.



Si Hassan viola a una niña marroqui de 11 años en Casablanca, no llega vivo a comisaria, aqui se protegeran sus derechos, cuando salga de prision tendra paro y luego una paguita no contributiva.


----------



## nraheston (12 Ago 2022)

Cierto, me refería a la mayoría, no a la totalidad, alguna honrosa excepción puede haber.
Y la casa de Galagapagar no era tan lujosa como vendía la prensa, como señaló esta arquitecta y youtuber.








La youtuber Ter se atreve a decirlo: El chalet de Irene Montero y Pablo Iglesias no es para tanto


La arquitecta reina de Youtube, Ter, se decide ahora a dar su opinión sobre la polémica casa de los líderes de Podemos: eso no es lujo.




www.elledecor.com




Pero Manuela Carmena sí que vive rodeada de lujos y seguridad.








El patrimonio de Carmena: tiene dos chalets en un lujoso barrio de Madrid y fincas en Segovia


"Lo más importante es la vivienda". Esa ha sido una de las frases más repetidas por la nueva alcaldesa de Madrid, Manuela Carmena, tanto durante la campaña electoral como tras su investidura. La líder de Ahora Madrid, que ha puesto en el punto de mira a los fondos de inversión que compraron...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## Ciruelo94 (12 Ago 2022)

Tiro y a la cuneta.


----------



## siroco (12 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Imaginaros que esto lo hiciera un votante de derechas: Todos los mierdos abririan telediarreos con "Execrable crimen a una menor de 11 años"
> No llegan personas, llegan hienas
> *****************************************
> 
> ...



pero sí para la escoria feminista y los poderes judiciales corrompidos y enmierdados es lo mismo que un moro viole a una pobre niña que estaba jugando en su portal que el que a una esposa folle con su marido sin que le apetezca ese día. Las dos son una violación exactamente igual.

A estas alturas lo único que nos queda es cagarnos en la puta madre que parió a todos los que se declaran feministas, por acción o por omisión son todos igual de canallas.


----------



## Critikalspanish (12 Ago 2022)

Hay que salir a la calle a destrozar todas las mezquitas, quemarlas y demolerlas.
Luego al congreso de los diputados y de camino ir barriendo cada barrio de la escoria moropanchonegroide que está destrozando España.
Somos unos maricones de mierda y unas ratas acomodadas.
Solo espero con ansia el día que un líder nos saque a la calle a los borregos y remeros a reventar este maldito sistema lleno de traidores e hijos de perra.


----------



## nomecreoná (12 Ago 2022)

Pena de muerte.


----------



## Joaquim (12 Ago 2022)

Hace 5 años en Francia "abolieron" la prostitución, no te digo nada y te lo digo todo.


----------



## nraheston (12 Ago 2022)

nomecreoná dijo:


> Pena de muerte.



Es lo que se merece, pero esto no es la Sudáfrica de hace 40 años, ni Rhodesia ni los antiguos Estados Unidos, la mayoría de la gente es blandengue y contraria a la pena de muerte, excepto si le toca a un Slobodan Milosevic o a un Praljak, o alguien occidental, nunca a un ser de luz


----------



## nraheston (12 Ago 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Hace 5 años en Francia "abolieron" la prostitución, no te digo nada y te lo digo todo.



Los mismos que en mayo del 68 la promocionaron, terminaron prohibiendola. Ahora van a por la pornografía.
Aquí buscan hacer lo mismo, aunque contradiga lo que promovían hace 30 años


----------



## nraheston (12 Ago 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Hace 5 años en Francia "abolieron" la prostitución, no te digo nada y te lo digo todo.



En Suecia se hace aún más evidente.








Suecia: la otra redada contra la prostitución


El país escandinavo fue pionero en criminalizar al cliente y ahora quiere endurecer los castigos




www.lavanguardia.com








__





La solución de Suecia para la prostitución: ¿Por qué nadie intentó esto antes






justicewomen.com





Han reducido significativamente la prostitución, las violaciones en relación a sus habitantes están más cerca de Sudáfrica que de Suiza o la República Checa


----------



## ashe (12 Ago 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Los mismos que en mayo del 68 la promocionaron, terminaron prohibiendola. Ahora van a por la pornografía.
> Aquí buscan hacer lo mismo, aunque contradiga lo que promovían hace 30 años



es que el motivo del mayo del 68 fue testear la reacción de la población a determinados cambios sociales, aunque siendo justos el origen de eso fue mas sueco que pasó por alemania y luego fue a francia, lo digo porque se suele vincular a Francia con el origen de dicho movimiento cuando es erroneo


----------



## nraheston (12 Ago 2022)

ashe dijo:


> es que el motivo del mayo del 68 fue testear la reacción de la población a determinados cambios sociales, aunque siendo justos el origen de eso fue mas sueco que pasó por alemania y luego fue a francia, lo digo porque se suele vincular a Francia con el origen de dicho movimiento cuando es erroneo



Así es, con Olof Palme empezó el declive de Suecia, además de Willy Brandt en Alemania, como su Ostpolitik de acercamiento a la URSS también fue pionera en Europa Occidental.
A nivel de inmigración masiva el primer país fue la Francia de De Gaulle, junto con UK y la inmigración de la Commonwealth, por algo en 1968 Enoch Powell dio su visionario discurso de los Ríos de sangre, que le arruinó su carrera política, pero que sigue usándose como referencia allí. 








Enoch Powell y el "discurso de los ríos de sangre"







www.alertadigital.com


----------



## ussser (12 Ago 2022)

@irenemontero


----------



## Joaquim (12 Ago 2022)

ashe dijo:


> es que el motivo del mayo del 68 fue testear la reacción de la población a determinados cambios sociales, aunque siendo justos el origen de eso fue mas sueco que pasó por alemania y luego fue a francia, lo digo porque se suele vincular a Francia con el origen de dicho movimiento cuando es erroneo



Suecia es una de los Ejes del Mal Progre, el otro es EEUU, especialmente Nueva York y California.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (12 Ago 2022)

Esto es terrorismo.

Una chica de 11 años sale de su casa a hacer un recado y la viola un magrebi en el portal.

por que no esta Zaragoza levantada por esta salvajada?


----------



## noseyo (12 Ago 2022)

Si viola morito no delito y si encima es menor es su religión


----------



## Okiali (12 Ago 2022)

Esta noticia no interesa a @xicomalo


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (12 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> niña dices?? pero si ya se la folló toda la clase



A la mierda como tu hay que ignorarla


----------



## fachacine (12 Ago 2022)

Lo que haya que hacer contra estos hijos de puta habrá que hacerlo de manera organizada pero sin adelantar los planes por foros como este. Son demasiados los traidores que nos leen y nos oyen.


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (12 Ago 2022)

ussser dijo:


> @irenemontero


----------



## proletario (12 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> niña dices?? pero si ya se la folló toda la clase



Si fuera tu hija harías el mismo comentario?
Qué clase de pedazo de mierda bocachanclas habla de esa manera?


----------



## daesrd (12 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Imaginaros que esto lo hiciera un votante de derechas: Todos los mierdos abririan telediarreos con "Execrable crimen a una menor de 11 años"
> No llegan personas, llegan hienas
> *****************************************
> 
> ...



Ha salido ya por la pequeña pantalla?


----------



## daesrd (12 Ago 2022)

proletario dijo:


> Si fuera tu hija harías el mismo comentario?
> Qué clase de pedazo de mierda bocachanclas habla de esa manera?



Alguien muy parecido al violador...


----------



## Tigershark (12 Ago 2022)

Hay que entrar con lanzallamas al Congreso.


----------



## Tigershark (12 Ago 2022)

Marco Porcio dijo:


> Buen par de noticias hoy de Zaragoza, un marron que echa amoniaco a una embarazada y acuchilla al marido y otro que viola a una niña de 11 años. Bonita ciudad. Seguid preocupándoos por problemas nimios.



Por esa region siempre han sido de la PSOE .disfruten.


----------



## propileos (12 Ago 2022)

Eso es en las Delicias, en las Delicias hay muchas que no han denunciado, pero han pasado muchas cosas que no han salido en el Heraldo. 
Pero se sabe en el barrio.
Al hombre del bar que andaba con los zagales como era blanco y de 8 apellidos maños lo metieron a la carcel rapido. 
Los que ofrecen drogas a los de las josefinas cuando salen del colegio en plena calle delicias esos no pasa nada, los puedes ver ahi todos los dias. 
Bueno en verano igual se han ido a "trabajar" a otro sitio.


----------



## Vanatico (12 Ago 2022)

No conteis con rojos e indepes para arreglar todo esto.








Podemos y los independentistas piden la regularización de todos los inmigrantes


El grupo confederal de Unidas Podemos, En Comú Podem y Galicia en Común, junto a Esquerra Republicana, Más País, Compromís, EH-Bildu, JxCat y BNG han registrado una




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## Sardónica (12 Ago 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Ellos viven en urbanizaciones de lujo con seguridad privada, como no necesitan protegerse a sí mismos, no sienten empatía por la gente que necesita defenderse de delincuentes, incluso en su propia casa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tampoco se libran.
*En 2016*. Y siguen metiéndonos a esa gente.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (12 Ago 2022)

Deberíamos entregarlo a la comunidad lgtbi para que le haga un culo nuevo .


----------



## FeiJiao (12 Ago 2022)

Deberian cortarle la polla y los huevos con una daga, como se hacen los rusos y ucranianos mutuamente como prisioneros de guerra.


----------



## Javito68 (12 Ago 2022)

Le podian pedir responsabilidad civil a la madre de todos estos, una tal Teresa Rodriguez, la mujer del kichi. Al fin y al cabo, ha sido uno de sus niñohhhh!


----------



## Sardónica (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Y una mierda.
> Ninguna costumbre bárbara prevalece frente a la Ley en una Democracia.



Pero no vivimos en democracia.


----------



## Mr. Satan (12 Ago 2022)

gorda le come el culo a un guardia civil en san fermines ? meses y meses con el tema en los medios
Moromierda viola a una niña en ZGZ ? Silencio total

Si esto no es terrorismo no se que es


----------



## Romu (12 Ago 2022)

Por desgracia, las agresiones sexuales por parte de inmigrantes son cada vez más frecuentes.
Que los medios silencien la nacionalidad ya es información directa del perfil de agresor sexual.


----------



## sirpask (12 Ago 2022)

Me imagino que para el ministerio de igualdá, y el de Interior... Eso son sus constumbres y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## JimTonic (12 Ago 2022)

Q hace una niña de once años andando sola por la calle?


----------



## Dr. Oldman (12 Ago 2022)

Violar en el sentido literal o Magrear al mas puro estilo MAGREBI


----------



## escudero (12 Ago 2022)

si fuese el padre, me gustaria que soltasen al moro mierda lo mas.rapido posible.

En la carcel esta protegido y vivendo de puta madre de los impuestos que paga la familia de la pobre niña.


----------



## Rilakkuma (12 Ago 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Por esa region siempre han sido de la PSOE .disfruten.



El problema de zaragoza han sido 4 años de mugremitas y ahora Azcon el progre.
Con Belloch no nos iría peor ahora, yo creo que todo lo contrario.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (12 Ago 2022)

PedrelGuape dijo:


> Y por eso eres un cornudo calvo de mierda, por la educación que te ha dado tu puta madre.
> 
> Ya ayer te iba a responder como mereces a esto pero se me pasó.
> 
> ...



Y te equivocas de usuario tontolaba


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (12 Ago 2022)

proletario dijo:


> Si fuera tu hija harías el mismo comentario?
> Qué clase de pedazo de mierda bocachanclas habla de esa manera?



Las de 11 follan, no fuiste al instituto? Ah claro, que eso fue en los años 80


----------



## Gotthard (12 Ago 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> Q hace una niña de once años andando sola por la calle?



Pues ir a hacer recados pa su madre. Antes todos los crios en verano nos tocaba eso, pero creo que eramos mas espabilaos.


----------



## charlie3 (12 Ago 2022)

Que hemos hecho mal?
En que les hemos fallado?
Hace falta más gasto social en asesores y políticas de género!
(IRONIC MODE OFF)


----------



## Cuenta cuento (12 Ago 2022)

Que la suministren retrovirales como medida preventiva. Cada minuto muere una persona por el VIH.


----------



## NIKK (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Solo quiero un periódico fiable que lo diga.
> Simplemente que denuncie tal violacion y sus circunstancias.



Pero que cínico eres. Supongo que para estar convencido de ello necesitarías hacer acto de presencia también.


----------



## Tercios (12 Ago 2022)

Sin comentarios.


----------



## nraheston (12 Ago 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Tampoco se libran.
> *En 2016*. Y siguen metiéndonos a esa gente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1153522



En este caso el padre vivía en Bruselas, donde su casa está en una zona exclusiva y la hija puso en riesgo su vida en un albergue de Friburgo.
De hecho, hicieron su funeral en Bruselas, y el padre pidió donar para "refugiados" en Alemania y para musulmanes en Bangladesh.








Top EU Official Solicited for Refugees at Funeral of Daughter Brutally Raped/Murdered by One


Maria Ladenburger, the daughter of a high-ranking EU official, was returning from a party in the university city of Freiburg in Germany when she was viciously assaulted on a cycle path. DNA tied th…




www.independentsentinel.com


----------



## nraheston (12 Ago 2022)

Ya, pero su estilo de vida de tener varios chalés y fincas es contradictorio con lo que decía apoyar y defender en su ideario.


----------



## ugeruge (12 Ago 2022)

Para dejarle a la familia que puedan crucificarlo y pegarle fuego untado en grasa de cerdo


----------



## M4rk (12 Ago 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> Despues os extrañais que el chino tirara puñaladas a matar.
> De chico me dieron la lección,
> que de la carcel se sale,
> pero del cementerio no.



Todos esos falos que dibuja son cipotes circuncidados. Este antisistema cae en el juego fariseo sin saberlo. Niños rebeldes.


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Pero que cínico eres. Supongo que para estar convencido de ello necesitarías hacer acto de presencia también.



No.
Me basta leerlo.
Si fué en Zaragoza, el Heraldo de Aragón dirá algo.
Aunque a mi lo que me importa es que el presunto autor esté en prisión preventiva, no su raza ni su Religion, porque quiero vivir en Estado de Derecho en el que vivo.


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

Sardónica dijo:


> Pero no vivimos en democracia.



Vivimos en una Democracia como cualquiera de nuestro entorno occidental, aunque las haya mejores y peores.


----------



## Descuernacabras (12 Ago 2022)

Si no dicen nada en los Mass Mi3rda ni lo mencionan tampoco las feminazis vividoras del ministerio de igual da, es que este suceso no tiene ninguna importancia. Nada, circulen. El moro solo quería jugar, supongo.  

Muchísimas gracias, progres HDLGP, por favorecer y defender la entrada al país de toda esta chusma.


----------



## sif (12 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Imaginaros que esto lo hiciera un votante de derechas: Todos los mierdos abririan telediarreos con "Execrable crimen a una menor de 11 años"
> No llegan personas, llegan hienas
> *****************************************
> 
> ...



Aun no habeis entendido sus costumbres... una mujer descubierta es una prostituta y por tanto puede ser violada. Son sus costumbres... Seguid acogiendolos... En Alemania miles de personas han emigrado a Sudamerica huyendo de sus costumbres.


----------



## mateww (12 Ago 2022)

Me pongo en situación y no hace falta que sea mi hija, veo que pasa esto y el Moro no sale vivo del portal


----------



## Educo Gratis (12 Ago 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Ni media feminista en la calle, ni pegada de carteles, ni un minuto de silencio, ni día libre, ni un mensaje del ministerio de igualdad. Cero. Nada.
> 
> Tócate los cojones. ¿Y por qué?
> 
> ...



Eso demuestra que los feministas son solo unos monigotes del sistema, solo salen a gritar a la calle cuando sus amos se lo dicen, no porqué crean en lo que reclaman.


----------



## ahondador (12 Ago 2022)

sif dijo:


> Aun no habeis entendido sus costumbres... una mujer descubierta es una prostituta y por tanto puede ser violada. Son sus costumbres... Seguid acogiendolos... En Alemania miles de personas han emigrado a Sudamerica huyendo de sus costumbres.




Lo sé conflorero, lo sé. Para ellos todos somos infieles. Las mujeres unas perras que merecen ser violadas. Esto está empezando: Hasta ahora los contienen un poco con paguitas, lo que no quita que violen. Con un 20% de poblacion mojamesa se adueñan de la sociedad. El asunto es gravísimo. De hecho me despierto pensando si no estaremos en un sueño


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Las de 11 follan, no fuiste al instituto? Ah claro, que eso fue en los años 80



Las de 11 no follan.
Eso es un bulo para viejos verdes pederastas.


----------



## remerus (12 Ago 2022)

El acto es muy grave y deleznable pero no lo es menos que los medios desinformativos lo oculten y sigan amparando y ocultando a la escoria musulmana.


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Las de 11 no follan.
> Eso es un bulo para viejos verdes pederastas.



Que no? En 1° de la eso tenía yo 11 años y llevaban medias, minifalda, maquillajes... Se morreaban con el Jhonny de turno por poco no se lo follaban en la calle misma. Ahora en lugar de jhonny es mohammed.


----------



## Ulises 33 (12 Ago 2022)

La ostia, un niño de TEresa se ha escapado de Cádiz y ha terminado en Zaragoza, como le ha cundido al cabrón.


----------



## CommiePig (12 Ago 2022)

siguen a su profeta, que se desposó con varias niñas


...el HinJeniHero pagapensiones, sólo quiso obrar como tal


----------



## Wojakmanuel (12 Ago 2022)




----------



## Abort&cospelo (12 Ago 2022)

Que salgan las putas de la mamada a reclamar la cabeza del joputa ese.


----------



## LMLights (12 Ago 2022)

Arrestado tras robar un reloj de más de 12.000 euros y tumbar a un guardia civil de un puñetazo en el barrio de Salamanca


Antes de que robara, de forma abrupta, el reloj de la muñeca de un turista, dos agentes de paisano ya le habían echado el ojo. La actitud sospechosa de este joven marroquí, de...




www.elmundo.es






Antes de que robara, de forma abrupta, el reloj de la muñeca de un turista, dos agentes de paisano ya le habían echado el ojo. La actitud sospechosa de este *joven marroquí, de 25 años*, había despertado el interés de los policías tras ver *cómo seguía a una joven hasta la puerta* de su domicilio.

Poco después entró en un establecimiento de ropa, en pleno distrito de Salamanca, donde cometió la fechoría. Abordó violentamente a un cliente hasta que consiguió sacarle *su lujoso reloj marca Hublot, valorado en unos 12.400 euros*. En ese momento los dos agentes salieron apresuradamente tras él.

A la persecución, a la carrera, por la calle Lagasca (dirección plaza de Colón) se sumó un guardia civil de la UCO fuera de servicio, el cual, estando cerca del presunto delincuente, y *tras identificarse, intentó frenarle.*

El joven marroquí se volvió y le dio un fuerte puñetazo que impactó en la cara del guardia civil,* quien cayó fulminado al suelo.* Su huida duró casi un kilómetro, llegando hasta la altura de paseo de la Castellana, 1. Pero cuando fue alcanzado por los dos policías municipales se revolvió, *ofreciendo resistencia, e hirió a uno de ellos.*

Hasta el lugar de los hechos acudió el Samur, que atendió al efectivo del Instituto Armado -quien más tarde fue asistido en la clínica Quirónsalud-, *al policía municipal y a la víctima del robo*, al parecer un turista argentino, dañado tras el forcejeo con su atacante, ya que presentaba "*arañazos y las erosiones*" de la disputa.


----------



## jeiper (12 Ago 2022)

El vecino Hassan.


----------



## PedrelGuape (12 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Y te equivocas de usuario tontolaba



No, no me equivoco, eres tú tan bobo que no entiendes lo que lees.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (12 Ago 2022)

Vienen los que te joden, los más calientes.

Yo me indignaba con estas cosas hace diez años. Pero a estas alturas tras tantas cosas como han pasado mientras la borregada pasta, lo veo como Lot al alejarse de Sodoma y Gomorra. Ya no miro atrás.

Sálvese quien pueda.


----------



## Soy forero (12 Ago 2022)

Zaragoza, que eras y en qué te has convertido


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (12 Ago 2022)

Baubens2 dijo:


> Van a faltar farolas



Nada, los españordos seguirán sacrificando a sus hijos por el qué dirán. "Yo no soy negacionista, yo no soy racista".


----------



## Atotrapo (12 Ago 2022)

nraheston dijo:


> Creo que solo está en inglés y francés, puedes leer un resumen aquí, aunque te tendrás que registrar y solo tienes 30 días de prueba gratis si vas al sitio web



Gracias por la aportación, le echaré un ojo


----------



## Apocalipsis existencial (12 Ago 2022)

PedrelGuape dijo:


> No, no me equivoco, eres tú tan bobo que no entiendes lo que lees.



Ñiñiñiñiñi


----------



## PedrelGuape (12 Ago 2022)

Apocalipsis existencial dijo:


> Ñiñiñiñiñi



Para no variar, otro niñato de mierda y que demuestras ser tonto y cuando te lo demuestran lloras y pataleas.

Felicidades a tus padres, en un mundo ideal jamás deberían haber tenido descendencia y gracias a la situación socioeconómica, que altera el fino equilibrio natural de las especies, este tipo de basura acabará con nuestra especie.

Ahora al ignore, niñato malcriado hijo de puta. Y nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (12 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Hay que deportar a toda esa chusma criminal



Deportar no: hacer biomasa. Si lo deportas el tío Moja lo manda de vuelta a los 2 días. 

Colgarlo en una jaula grande y dejarlo morir entre inclemencias y penurias, ya que no sirve para nada que al menos sus despojos sirvan como advertencia.


----------



## TomásPlatz (12 Ago 2022)

no le dio segarro amego?


----------



## Albertojosua (12 Ago 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Si Hassan viola a una niña marroqui de 11 años en Casablanca, no llega vivo a comisaria, aqui se protegeran sus derechos, cuando salga de prision tendra paro y luego una paguita no contributiva.



Bueno bueno, que Mahoma estaba casado con unas cuantas niñas chicas y muchos moros se casan con sobrinas de 10 años.


----------



## CANCERVERO (12 Ago 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Nos queremos vivas



Quedaros en la cocina, las ollas expres no explotan, No os bebais la legia, nunca mezcles legia con amoniaco, el aceite de la sartén quema si está encima de la vitroceramica en el lugar donde tengas encendido el fuego, si esta en un fuego apagado, no está caliente, el material del que estan hechas es anisotropico. Esto último no lo necesitas saber pues me estoy metiendo en un tema que las mujeras no lo comprendeis ni lo necesitais para hacer un huevo frito y unas patatas.


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (12 Ago 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> siguen a su profeta, que se desposó con varias niñas
> 
> 
> ...el HinJeniHero pagapensiones, sólo quiso obrar como tal



Si Mahoma se folló a una de nueve años, que te parezca mal es islamofobia. Y la islamofobia es delito de odio. Luego nos tiene que parecer bien todo eso, por ley.


----------



## CANCERVERO (12 Ago 2022)

elmastonto dijo:


> No es el moromierda contra quien deberíais dirigir vuestra ira. ¿Qué vale la vida de un moromierda? Nada. Vas a joder la tuya por la de una cucaracha, que hay millones y nadie se va a lamentar por su ausencia. Si alguien libera animales salvajes peligrosos en la via pública, y un tigre mata de un zarpazo a tu hija, ¿a quién preferirías degollar primero si tuvieras elección? ¿al tigre, que no es más que un animal, o al que lo soltó, cuya vida quizá tenga más valor? Lo ideal es ejecutar a ambos, pero a uno con mucha más prioridad que al resto. Los animales salvajes van a seguir haciendo cosas propias de animales salvajes. Pero quizá cuando se degollen unos pocos de quienes los sueltan por la calle, se lo vayan pensando cada vez más la próxima vez antes de soltarlos.



Por eso pido presupuestos en funcion del cargo.


----------



## Eremita (12 Ago 2022)

Disfrutando a lo bestia:









Resultados Electorales en Zaragoza: Elecciones Generales 2019


Conoce los resultados de las Elecciones Generales 2019 en Zaragoza: número de votos, diputados y senadores al Congreso y Senado por comunidades, provincias y municipios con EL PAÍS.




resultados.elpais.com


----------



## diogenes de sinope (12 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Imaginaros que esto lo hiciera un votante de derechas: Todos los mierdos abririan telediarreos con "Execrable crimen a una menor de 11 años"
> No llegan personas, llegan hienas
> *****************************************
> 
> ...



Por delitos como este se debe de mantener la pena capital.

Por delitos como este se deben de vigilar las fronteras.

Por delitos como este les tengo el asco que les tengo a los progres hijos de mil putas de la izquierda.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (12 Ago 2022)

lleváis la cuenta?
es que ya ni parece noticia


----------



## Otrasvidas (12 Ago 2022)

Le hemos fallado. No le hemos dejado elección. Más recursos para los migrantes racializados que evite su exclusión social.


----------



## OSPF (12 Ago 2022)

Zaragoza va camino de ser otro estercolero como warcelona , lo mejor que le podría pasar al hasam ese es que lo metiesen en la cárcel , por mi parte le cortaba los huevos con un cuter oxidado


----------



## Poncho129 (12 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Hay que deportar a toda esa chusma criminal



No. Hay que exterminarlos.


----------



## propileos (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Yo no blanqueo ni defiendo a nadie.
> Quiero una fuente fiable, sencillamente.



Es que no publican las sentencias, no te vas a enterar ni como se llama, ni donde vive, ni de los hechos probados, ni de nada. 
Yo solo he podido leer la sentencia del caso "la manada", no entiendo porque esa si y las otras no. 
El socialismo y la progresia que protege a los delincuentes amigo.


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Es que no publican las sentencias, no te vas a enterar ni como se llama, ni donde vive, ni de los hechos probados, ni de nada.
> Yo solo he podido leer la sentencia del caso "la manada", no entiendo porque esa si y las otras no.
> El socialismo y la progresia que protege a los delincuentes amigo.



Bueno, Sentencia no puede haber, dado que el presunto hecho sucedió hace un par de dias.
Lo que si debe haber es información acerca de si lo han capturado o no, o si está en la cárcel a la espera de juicio o no.

En cuanto a las Sentencias, se publican las que son de interés general, a juicio del medio, en uso de la libertad informativa que tienen en España.

A mi en particular, me importa que sea capturado y juzgado, y si es culpable, que entre en la cárcel y cumpla su condena, no su raza, ni su color ni su Religión.


----------



## propileos (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Bueno, Sentencia no puede haber, dado que el presunto hecho sucedió hace un par de dias.
> Lo que si debe haber es información acerca de si lo han capturado o no, o si está en la cárcel a la espera de juicio o no.
> 
> En cuanto a las Sentencias, se publican las que son de interés general, a juicio del medio, en uso de la libertad informativa que tienen en España.
> ...



No te importan todas esas cosas porque no tienes que criar a tus hijos en un barrio multicultural.


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> No te importan todas esas cosas porque no tienes que criar a tus hijos en un barrio multicultural.



Vivo en Almería.
El capataz de la finca es magrebí y organiza el trabajo de moros y cristianos. Es un tio muy valioso. Y no bebe, como el anterior que teníamos.


----------



## jfs (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Vivimos en una Democracia como cualquiera de nuestro entorno occidental, aunque las haya mejores y peores.



Tú donde vives es en los mundos de yupi.


----------



## propileos (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Vivo en Almería.
> El capataz de la finca es magrebí y organiza el trabajo de moros y cristianos. Es un tio muy valioso. Y no bebe, como el anterior que teníamos.



Aqui en Zaragoza puedes comprar pisos baratos donde los magrebis valiosos y los innombrables valiosos, ningun payo quiere vivir ahi.


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Aqui en Zaragoza puedes comprar pisos baratos donde los magrebis valiosos y los innombrables valiosos, ningun payo quiere vivir ahi.



En Estados Unidos, cuando un barrio se llena de negros, el valor de los inmuebles, baja.
Así son las cosas, gusten o no.

A mi lo que me importa es vivir en una Democracia, con Derechos y Libertades, donde las Leyes se cumplan y se hagan cumplir. Y esto, para todos.

Y si las parejas blancas siguen sin reproducirse, la sociedad será cada vez mas mestiza, te guste o no.


----------



## propileos (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> En Estados Unidos, cuando un barrio se llena de negros, el valor de los inmuebles, baja.
> Así son las cosas, gusten o no.
> 
> A mi lo que me importa es vivir en una Democracia, con Derechos y Libertades, donde las Leyes se cumplan y se hagan cumplir. Y esto, para todos.
> ...



En eso estan, en poner obstaculos para que los blancos no tengamos hijos y en dar ayudas para que los no-blancos tengan hijos.
Yo tuve que salir de mi piso de Las Delicias precisamente porque no podia con los gastos y no tenia ninguna ayuda, soy remero blanco y no tengo ninguna ayuda, pareja blanca fuera del piso para que no se reproduzcan, ahora viven en el piso unos moros a gastos pagados que tienen varios hijos.
A los blancos nos ha castrado tu democracia socialista amigo.


----------



## machotafea (12 Ago 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Porque son unos mierdas y unos hijos de puta ocultando el origen de los agresores; y unos cobardes. Los medios de desinformación están comprados por el gobierno con subvenciones; ¿nadie recuerda la millonada que dió el gobierno a los medios después de la pandemia? medios de desinformación y sindicatos de clase son la misma mierda comprada por el gobierno.



Donde se oculta el origen de este ser?


----------



## 917 (12 Ago 2022)

propileos dijo:


> En eso estan, en poner obstaculos para que los blancos no tengamos hijos y en dar ayudas para que los no-blancos tengan hijos.
> Yo tuve que salir de mi piso de Las Delicias precisamente porque no podia con los gastos y no tenia ninguna ayuda, soy remero blanco y no tengo ninguna ayuda, pareja blanca fuera del piso para que no se reproduzcan, ahora viven en el piso unos moros a gastos pagados que tienen varios hijos.
> A los blancos nos ha castrado tu democracia socialista amigo.



Las ayudas unicamente se dan por razones económicas. No hay «paguitas» por razón de raza, color o Religión. No hay ningún plan antiblanco, como creen firmemente muchos de este Foro donde domina la extrema derecha.
Pero mira, tienes derecho a culpabilizar a la sociedad, a la política y a la Democracia, y a votar a quien creas que puedan resolverte tu problema. Y yo te deseo suerte.


----------



## LangostaPaco (12 Ago 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Imaginaros que esto lo hiciera un votante de derechas: Todos los mierdos abririan telediarreos con "Execrable crimen a una menor de 11 años"
> No llegan personas, llegan hienas
> *****************************************
> 
> ...



Joder con los putos noruegos


----------



## nebulosa (12 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Las ayudas unicamente se dan por razones económicas. No hay «paguitas» por razón de raza, color o Religión. No hay ningún plan antiblanco, como creen firmemente muchos de este Foro donde domina la extrema derecha.
> Pero mira, tienes derecho a culpabilizar a la sociedad, a la política y a la Democracia, y a votar a quien creas que puedan resolverte tu problema. Y yo te deseo suerte.



Bastante equivocado te veo amigo.
Si tienes un lugar donde caer muerto no te dan ni la vez.... Si vienes de otro lugar sin apoyo aquí y con churumbeles ..se te abren unas cuantas puertas


----------



## 917 (13 Ago 2022)

nebulosa dijo:


> Bastante equivocado te veo amigo.
> Si tienes un lugar donde caer muerto no te dan ni la vez.... Si vienes de otro lugar sin apoyo aquí y con churumbeles ..se te abren unas cuantas puertas



Existen ONGs que ayudan a inmigrantes, particulares o de la Iglesia, lo sé.
Pero paguitas del Estado por razones de raza o Religion, no hay. Como no las hay expresamente para españoles.


----------



## propileos (13 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Las ayudas unicamente se dan por razones económicas. No hay «paguitas» por razón de raza, color o Religión. No hay ningún plan antiblanco, como creen firmemente muchos de este Foro donde domina la extrema derecha.
> Pero mira, tienes derecho a culpabilizar a la sociedad, a la política y a la Democracia, y a votar a quien creas que puedan resolverte tu problema. Y yo te deseo suerte.



Hay ayudas especificas para determinados colectivos. 
Hay oeneges creadas expresamente y que funcionan para ayudar a determinados colectivos, negros, moros, innombrables y otros colectivos llamados "vulnerables". 
Negar esto es negar la evidencia.


De los blancos de mi entorno universitario 7/10 solteros sin hijos, ya cincuentones todos. 
De los jovenes de 30 que conozco yo calculo que 8/10 solteros sin hijos y no veo posibillidades de que los tengan. 
Otra cosa es que hubieran entrado 20 millones de mujeres extranjeras en edad fertil a España en los ultimos 20 años, y les hubieran dado ayudas por tener hijos con españoles, entonces ese ratio hubiera cambiado. 
Si a la vez se hubiera prohibido la entrada a hombres extranjeros, que en la practica solo generan tension social, ahora mismo nuestra sociedad seria maravillosa. 
Pero las charos, manginas y mrcns han decidido que vivamos en esta pocilga.


----------



## kicorv (13 Ago 2022)

Me puede alguien explicar por qué sale una noticia como la de la manada en todos los medios diariamente durante semanas y asiduamente durante meses, y esta noticia ni sale????

Sería y objetivamente. No debería estar esta noticia en todos los medios y programas de debate y demás a todas horas actualmente?

No lo entiendo.


----------



## jolu (13 Ago 2022)

Lo mas grave de todo esto, y por lo que debía de haber pena de muerte, es que este tipo en menos de 24 horas tenga un abogado privado pagado por Pudrimos.

Lo dicho, pena de muerte y vergüenza para los que lo ocultan.


----------



## NIKK (13 Ago 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Donde se oculta el origen de este ser?



En el INE instituto nacional de estadística. No hay datos del origen de los agresores; se ha llamado al ministerio y la respuesta es que te vayas a cagar.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (13 Ago 2022)

Que les den retrovirales. No entiendo nada.


----------



## NIKK (13 Ago 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> Me puede alguien explicar por qué sale una noticia como la de la manada en todos los medios diariamente durante semanas y asiduamente durante meses, y esta noticia ni sale????
> 
> Sería y objetivamente. No debería estar esta noticia en todos los medios y programas de debate y demás a todas horas actualmente?
> 
> No lo entiendo.



Se llama política. ¿De verdad crees que a los políticos les importas algo? si supieras la de mierdas, chanchullos, envidias, y demás porquerías que hay en cada partido político alucinarías ¿sabes la de millones que se destinan a cosas que realmente no sirven para nada? por ejemplo 1.100 Millones de € al miniswterio de la irena la loca despechada y 1,2 millones de € destinados a un taller "como pintarse el toto" literalmente, mientras nuestros bosques se queman porque no hay presupuesto para limpiar. Oseasé una puta verguenza, es que habría que colgar a más de uno del palo mayor por traidor a la patria pero lo que te dicen es siempre lo mismo "eso es demagogia" pues me cago en sus putos muertos ¿de verdad es demagogia que destinen 1.2 millones de euros en un taller el ministerio ese de mierda que no sirve para nada mientras se queman nuestros montes por falta de presupuesto porque no hay dinero para limpiarlos? unos hijos de puta. A veces es mejor no saber las cosas.


----------



## Goyim desobediente (13 Ago 2022)

Lo detuvieron tras la denuncia de los padres a la policía:
Veis ahí está el problema. Parece que no pero sí.
Le hacen eso a un familiar mío de 11 años y voy a estar pensando en ir a denunciarlo sisi...


----------



## Burbujasredondas (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## machotafea (17 Ago 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> En el INE instituto nacional de estadística. No hay datos del origen de los agresores; se ha llamado al ministerio y la respuesta es que te vayas a cagar.



En la noticia dice claramente que es magrebí. No sabéis ni leer.


----------



## NIKK (17 Ago 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> En la noticia dice claramente que es magrebí. No sabéis ni leer.



Pero en qué periódico merluzo? en el heraldo que no lo lee ni dios, vete a los periódicos de gran tirada y me lo cuentas, atontao. Me refiero a los periódicos subvencionados por el estado y digo subvenciones de € después de la pandemia por lo mal que lo habían pasado; es que os merecéis lo que os pasa.


----------



## machotafea (17 Ago 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> Pero en qué periódico merluzo? en el heraldo que no lo lee ni dios, vete a los periódicos de gran tirada y me lo cuentas, atontao. Me refiero a los periódicos subvencionados por el estado y digo subvenciones de € después de la pandemia por lo mal que lo habían pasado; es que os merecéis lo que os pasa.











Un joven ingresa en prisión por agredir sexualmente a una niña de 11 años en Las Delicias


Los hechos se produjeron este sábado en la calle Inglaterra y la Policía detuvo al sospechoso tras la denuncia de los padres.




www.heraldo.es





Esto no es un períodico, HIJO DE PUTA?? 
Para qué quieres que lo diga el judío ABC? Acaso tendría más credibilidad, PUTO PAYASO? 

Vete a votar a vox, VOTONTO. 

Ah, y a mí no me pasa nada malo, vivo de lujo, ojalá se llene todo de negros y os PETEN EL CULO A LOS ESPAÑOLES. 

HIJOS DE MIL PUTAS


----------



## NIKK (17 Ago 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Un joven ingresa en prisión por agredir sexualmente a una niña de 11 años en Las Delicias
> 
> 
> Los hechos se produjeron este sábado en la calle Inglaterra y la Policía detuvo al sospechoso tras la denuncia de los padres.
> ...



No eres mas tonto porque el día no tiene más horas.


----------



## Diego Alatriste y Tenorio (18 Ago 2022)

No entiendo como las feminazis y los maricones están a favor de que venga en masa a nuestro país esta escoria, con la cultura más machista y homófoba del mundo.


----------

